# A little Elkhound love



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok, I'm new to the site, but I have lots of pictures to share. Don't worry I'll start with just a few first.

Here are some pictures of my Norwegian Elkhound. She turned 4 in November.

As a puppy:










My all-time favorite picture of her:










She loves her bubbles:










And grasshoppers - no grasshoppers were harmed in the taking of this picture










And, finally when she was certified as a Therapy dog. I am so proud of her.










Ok, that's all for now. I don't want to over do it. lol


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Cinch said:


> Ok, that's all for now. I don't want to over do it. lol


Amen to that.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey! Another Elkhound from MN. Good to see. I'm fromt he southern part of the state. I only know of 4 other Elkhounds in my area. I can't believe this breed isn't more popular.

Love the puppy picture. Looks like he was just starting to get that silver mask. Mine did the same thing, though saddly she grew out of it. Elkhound puppies are so damn adorable!


----------



## Badgersmom (Feb 3, 2010)

GREAT pictures and a beautiful dog! Love the snow picture and she has my Corgi's expression with those bubbles. Cute!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jack is thrilled to hear about another Elkhound on DF!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Cinch said:


> Hey! Another Elkhound from MN. Good to see. I'm fromt he southern part of the state. I only know of 4 other Elkhounds in my area. I can't believe this breed isn't more popular.
> 
> Love the puppy picture. Looks like he was just starting to get that silver mask. Mine did the same thing, though saddly she grew out of it. Elkhound puppies are so damn adorable!


Southern part of the state? That's actually where I'm originally from, and where I got Rocky. I don't suppose you're near the Montevideo/Willmar area?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Great pics! Elkhounds are such beautiful dogs 

(Though I am biased to the Northern breeds )


----------



## LilOllie (Jun 2, 2009)

Adorable pictures! Elkhound puppies look like cuddly teddy bears


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

trumpetjock said:


> Southern part of the state? That's actually where I'm originally from, and where I got Rocky. I don't suppose you're near the Montevideo/Willmar area?


I live in the Rochester area. Though, I do know exactly where the area is that you are talking about.



LilOllie said:


> Adorable pictures! Elkhound puppies look like cuddly teddy bears


Yes they do. I almost named her Wicket, after the Star Wars Ewok, but then I realized she wouldn't keep that teddy bear look. So, I went with the Norwegian name Kaja. I think it fits her perfectly.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow they are lots of Elkhounds on DF now! She's gorgeous!! I love the bubbles picture


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Beautiful! The bubbles pic is fantastic!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Wow they are lots of Elkhounds on DF now! She's gorgeous!! I love the bubbles picture


I though there were only three of us now? At least that consistently post. 

I would say we need more, but I'm ready to give mine the boot! Crazy barky today for some reason.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> Beautiful! The bubbles pic is fantastic!


Yeah, the bubbles picture was right place, right time, and thankfully my brother-in-law has a fast camera. You can't really tell from the angle, but she is airborn in that picture.

I know we all consider our dogs, the best dogs. Kaja, is my first elkhound (no more cockers for me too many eye problems), and I tell you what she may be the best dog I have ever had. She is so gentle with kids and elderly people. She knows just what is needed in each situation.

To watch her in a nursing home, is simply amazing. I am just alone for the ride and wondering who she is going to introduce me to next. 

On a side note, it's blowing the coat season around here... so if anyone wants any extra fur I'll give to you... for free!


----------

